# Looky what I found today!!



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It wasn't running but only needed very minor TLC to get it going. It is way too big and I'm selling it just as soon as I give it a good cleaning, a good check over. This blower is in really great condition and everything works fine.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Free finds are certainly a great feat of accomplishment.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Score Joe.

Don't let your wife take care of the garden preparation before you get it flipped.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

She scored with that one, and I'd think that I would list it at $750 to allow some room for negotiation. It is a big machine that is in good to excellent condition.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

That is quite the find. The person who put the free sign on it had absolutely no idea of the value of a machine like that. I got my old structuraly sound yet blue smoke blowing Gilson made Montgomery Wards 8/26 for $15. I say you could easily get $500 for a good running machine like that. Way too big for your average homeowners to make full use off. But a nice machine non the less.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

The issue that I have found with larger machines like that on craigslist, at least in my area, is that most people just don't want one for a variety of reason: takes up too much storage, too much machine to justify its use, belief that older machines aren't as good, and that they are too bulky and difficult to operate due to the size. I always keep an eye out on craigslist for larger snowblowers, most of them are listed for 500+, and they just don't sell.

The value of such machines are certainly matched in price, but the demand for them is quite lacking for the majority of people who look on craigslist. I still see 32 inch blowers on craigslist from last year, which are very fairly priced.

I definitely think your blower is valued around 700-800 for its great condition...that is to say that the buyer actually has knowledge about snowblowers, and the various makes and models, and knows what constitutes a quality machine. However, I'd think you might end up getting around 400 for it.
Again, this is in my area and may not be the same for you, but it's something to consider


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> score joe.
> 
> Don't let your wife take care of the garden preparation before you get it flipped.


*roflol!* It'll make someome a fine tiller!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WHY don't you keep it as a second or third machine. u got it 4 free and is barley used. I don't think your pension is that bad. if u have to sell it. sell those 2 little things. and with this one you can be the tough guy on the block in your hood.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHY don't you keep it as a second or third machine. u got it 4 free and is barley used. I don't think your pension is that bad. if u have to sell it. sell those 2 little things. and with this one you can be the tough guy on the block in your hood.


LOL. My driveway is about 35' long and one car wide. Have a one car garage. Where would I keep it and why?? I sold my wonderful old Gilson 826 because it was too big. I have a Toro 521 now, and a Powerclear 21". At this moment I have 5 snowblowers. She's up for sale. 
I went out this morning and primer it, choked it and pulled the rope. Started first pull. I'm happy.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm guessing by the serial # it was built in May of 97 and was the 166th machine prodiuced?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I'm guessing by the serial # it was built in May of 97 and was the 166th machine prodiuced?


 YEAHHHH probley..


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe, JD doesn't go by that date formula. Check the Tecumseh number stamped in the pull start housing under or along the electric start plug. Use that date code to give a 10 year span idea on the year, then usually add a year to get close. Black handle bars, and the taller shoot put you at least late 80's +. Mid 80's back into the 70's had chrome handle bars and a short chute. She is a beauty regardless of the year. Wish you good luck in your sale.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jtclays said:


> Joe, JD doesn't go by that date formula. Check the Tecumseh number stamped in the pull start housing under or along the electric start plug. Use that date code to give a 10 year span idea on the year, then usually add a year to get close. Black handle bars, and the taller shoot put you at least late 80's +. Mid 80's back into the 70's had chrome handle bars and a short chute. She is a beauty regardless of the year. Wish you good luck in your sale.


JT, very good to hear from you. Hope you had a fine summer. 
Thanks for the info on dating the blower. I suspected I was incorrect on reading that number, since I saw an identical machine that was numbered 377. I was positive they didn't make machines like this in the 70's. I'll check the Tecumseh number.. It appears to be HM100 -15912N - SER 8260D Does that number make sense? 5/91?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

That thing is from the 80s, folks. Probably mid to early 80s. And I'll give you $300 for it. If it runs with no issues, and everything works.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am almost certain that you will find the Tec #'s under the electric start plug. It seems kind of universal that they do this.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Wife calls me to tell me she found a J.D. *rototiller* at the end of somebody's driveway, ( bless her heart!) with a 'FREE' sign sticking to it. Long story short she held off everybody til, I could go home for the loading ramps and tools. It wasn't running but only needed very minor TLC to get it going. It is way too big and I'm selling it just as soon as I give it a good cleaning, a good check over and oil change. This blower is in really great condition and everything works fine.


that's a funny looking rototiller


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe, Prior to 2004ish Tecumseh's last digits are the year code (4 digit only giving decade of year and day of that year in 3 digits). yours would be a year ending in "8", built on the260th day (Sept. 17), and production line "D"
The numbers previous to that are for engine parts. Going by that and the condition, it's likely the original engine. I think that bucket style ended around '92 so I say yours would be an '88 or '89. I emailed JD and they responded mine was an '89 serial was M00826X599751 engine was 8273D.
They may have been friends


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> that's a funny looking rototiller


Makes you wonder what she thinks a mower is.....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHY don't you keep it as a second or third machine. u got it 4 free and is barley used. I don't think your pension is that bad. if u have to sell it. sell those 2 little things. and with this one you can be the tough guy on the block in your hood.





Ryan said:


> That thing is from the 80s, folks. Probably mid to early 80s. And I'll give you $300 for it. If it runs with no issues, and everything works.


Thanks, Ryan but I believe I can do better. 1st big snow (hopefully') it'll sell.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> Score Joe.
> 
> Don't let your wife take care of the garden preparation before you get it flipped.


I'm still trying to figger out how to mount the tiller tines and the potato plow.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

I know and expect you to do better. I just thought I would try


----------



## coobie (Aug 25, 2014)

Great score


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I know and expect you to do better. I just thought I would try


I can't blame ya for trying!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey joe, didn't realize you had this other thread going on that great blower. Fantastic story and HUGE score! Take the wife out to dinner at least for getting you that beautiful rototiller!! Should bring some nice money as the winter gets closer!


----------

